# Game Thread, Heat vs Bulls aka the return of Posey, Jan 27, WGN SS, 7:30



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

HEAT VS. BULLS

After a great game last night who isn't looking forward to tomorrow nights game against the Heat? I'm certainly gonna miss Riley A LOT, but Wade and Posey will be in the building and after the cheap shots by BOTH of them, I hope it's opening night all over again.

Anybody have any expectations for the game? Wade vs. Hinrich? Any altercations? Crowd reaction?​


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: We Interrupt the Gasol Rumor Network to bring you -*

Here's how I see it:

- Gordon and Deng will again have stellar games, hopefully putting to rest forever the speculation that either will be included in any trade talks with the Grizz.

- Hinrich will again play great defense on Wade, but will have another cold shooting night, further spurring speculation that HE should be the centerpiece of a Gasol trade.

- PJ Brown will play big minutes, get a double-double and it won't matter...he's still getting traded in any Bulls-Grizz scenario.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: We Interrupt the Gasol Rumor Network to bring you -*

And thoughts on Gasol vs. Posey after the trade?​


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Chicago Bulls knocked off one of the NBA's best teams in their last outing. Now they'll look to continue their success over the league's best squad from a year ago.
> 
> The Bulls go for their third win over the Miami Heat this season as the teams meet Saturday at the United Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070127/MIACHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Miami Heat </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 23 (.452)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Southeast</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>25 - 19 (.568)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.455</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>93.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.434</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wade, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>28.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>O'Neal, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Haslem, U</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kapono, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mourning, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Walker, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wright, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Posey, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Payton, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hite, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Doleac, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Quinn, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barron, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Simien, W</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Ron Rothstein</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bulls out to roll, not rumble



> The last time the Bulls faced the Heat, James Posey nearly took off Luol Deng's head, Heat coach Pat Riley accused Kirk Hinrich of injuring Dwyane Wade with dirty play and Bulls general manager John Paxson responded the next day with equally tactical gamesmanship.
> 
> Ready for a rematch?
> 
> ...


Players expecting another physical night against Heat 



> In the last nine games between the Bulls and Miami, Posey has been assessed 3 flagrant fouls, 2 of which resulted in suspensions — and, he’s broken the nose of Bulls rookie Tyrus Thomas.
> 
> Surely, those offenses haven’t been forgiven or forgotten, but the Bulls insisted they won’t be a factor tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Bulls look to build on big win vs. Heat* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> 
Miami (19-24) at Chicago (25-19) 8:30 pm EST

CHICAGO (Ticker) - Ben Gordon and the Chicago Bulls are coming
off one of their best wins of the season. Dwyane Wade and the
Miami Heat were not nearly as impressive.

After defeating the runners-up in last season's NBA finals, the
Bulls will host the defending champions when they face the Heat
on Saturday.

Chicago posted a 96-85 victory over the Mavericks, whose
eight-game winning streak came to an end. After scoring just 12
points on Tuesday, Gordon netted 30 points on 12-of-23 shooting
for the Bulls two days later.

It was the second straight win and the seventh in its last nine
games for Chicago, which is just one-half game behind Cleveland
and Detroit in the Central Division.

Despite having both of its superstars back in the lineup, Miami
did not fare nearly as well on Friday. With Shaquille O'Neal
playing his second game since missing 35 after knee surgery and
Dwyane Wade healthy after an ankle injury, the Heat were routed
by New York, 116-96, as Knicks guard Jamal Crawford scored a
career-high 52 points.

Playing only 15 minutes in each of his two games since
returning, O'Neal is attempting to work himself back into shape.
In his limited role, the legendary center has collected just
16 points and nine rebounds combined in the two contests.

The Heat were demoralized by the Bulls on opening night, losing,
108-66 on October 31. Chicago also won the rematch on December
27, 109-103, with Ben Gordon scoring a career-high 40 points.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> “I know J.P. (Posey) a little bit,” added forward P.J. Brown. “I’m sure we’re going to throw some elbows down low. *If I have an opportunity to give him a hard foul, I’ll give it to him.* I’m sure that’s the way he’s taught down there."


Atta boy, P.J. :clap: 

Someone needs to seriously take this thug out!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is this a ploy by PJ to be suspended during the trade deadline so he can't be traded off our team?

Anyhow, no excuses to lose to crap teams like this, we better win this game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

is wade playing? any team he plays on is not crap


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq not in uniform for the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So what does Posey do tonight? Is he going to dropkick Gordon, or do a MK move and tear out his heart?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wallace off to a good start, PJ made his first layup attempt, and the ball movement is good.

(Gordon just went right by Wade for a layup)


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Shaq not in uniform for the game.


Clearly they're worried about Hinrich, our thug, ending his season


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

Double technical just called on the geezers.

(Wallace and Mourning jawing it up pretty good)


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im loving the way Hinrich is playing of late. His looking to pass first, and to shoot when he has to. His making some nice entry passes into the post to Brown in good position, and throwing the extra pass around the horn to either Deng or Gordon. His also shooting near the end of the clock when there is nothing else going..

He has to continue to look to pass first and shoot second. He has the potential to be a good shooter, but his too streaky.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Wallace is very aggressive tonight... his everywhere.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Our team has total confidence against the Heat, a swagger like, that they cannot possibly lose to them, and that they're just the better team.

Considering the Heat are a probable playoff matchup in that 1 vs. 8 spot, thats good for us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im loving the way Hinrich is playing of late. His looking to pass first, and to shoot when he has to. His making some nice entry passes into the post to Brown in good position, and throwing the extra pass around the horn to either Deng or Gordon. His also shooting near the end of the clock when there is nothing else going..
> 
> He has to continue to look to pass first and shoot second. He has the potential to be a good shooter, but his too streaky.


Last game and this game so far, it's terrific how the ball is being shared. Ben Wallace is leading the team in assists tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon very active too!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Everybody's favorite heat player is now in the game (Posey).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Outstanding.

Hinrich passed up court.

Nocioni passed to Hinrich. He passed up a wide open 3 and passed back to Nocioni. Noc passed to Gordon in the corner and he passed up an open 3. Back to Noc who hit the 3.

That's called getting a guy involved in the game when he comes in from the bench.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

22 points by the starting backcourt so far.

I bet a Duhon/Hinrich backcourt would struggle to do that in an entire game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

three blocks for wallace already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to get Gordon back out there. I think it was dumb to take him out, why mess with what was working?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what layup by hinrich.... and one!!!!!!! great start!!!!!!!looks like lots of minutes ti thabo and t.thomas!!!!!!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc that idiot.. one more pass and he could have gotten Kirk an open 3 point shot.

Thabo with the awesome block!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Why do we need one of our best players on the bench for "offense" ?

You don't need it if you get 14 pt Q1 leads.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

MAN! Im getting sick of Noc and his boneheaded turnovers and 3 point shots..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thabo gets about 2 minutes of PT and then Skiles brings in Gordon for him. There were like 26 seconds left in the Q, so you'd think it's so Gordon can get the last shot. He didn't come within 20 ft of the ball, tho.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bulls playing great team ball..

Hinrich is passing. Gordon is shooting and driving. Wallace is rebounding and playing defense. Young rookies are getting mintues. Noc making stupid turnovers and shooting his shots.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we dominated this first quarter. Great effort on the d!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice lineup for the Bulls.

Thabo, Thomas, Brown, Noc, and Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas took a hook shot that looked like it was going to be a foot short and Mourning caught it and they called goal tending.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas got the ball in the corner and drove in the lane and took a bank shot that was way long.

Still, Bulls with 10 point lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Make it 13, Gordon with his 15th point on the 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas another brick. Red says "Thomas, you're getting a little too offensive here, he's going to get yanked."

Skiles calls timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles ought to let Thomas keep playing and taking those shots. It's the only way he's (Thomas) going to learn to measure what he can do.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im so glad that we never got Walker on our team. He is the worst player, with loads of talent ever. He is such a fustrating player to watch, he constantly takes ridiculous shots, and drives to lane to make piss weak shots. 

To think he has so much God-given talent that he doesn't use..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls now with Hinrich, Gordon, Noc, Deng, and Brown after the timeout.

Lead is now 9.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Posey just set a phenominal pick on Gordon, knocking him to the groud. Perfectly legit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting to watch Miami's O.

They got the ball to Wade at the top. Kirk gave him space, but bulls had two guys at the FT line ready to do a quick double team. He drives, draws the triple, dishes to Haslem for the wide open jumper.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Leave it to Crap Duhon to turn it over right when he gets in the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon draws two quick fouls, so he gets a rest.

The refs took Dorrell Wright out of the game with 3 fouls - and he's been their most effective player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A pretty amazing stat: Gordon with 17 points on 9 FGA. That's like 2 points per.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Is Noc the most dunked on player on our team?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another amazing stat is Deng 0-4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Red calls this a tough offensive lineup:

Hinrich, Nocioni, Deng, Wallace, and Duhon


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by noc!!!!!!!!!bulls by 11.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Another amazing stat is that Gordon's Roland rating is going up further every second he sits on the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lister333 said:


> threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by noc!!!!!!!!!bulls by 11.


Noc with 9 points.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

wade totally shut down!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Noc with 11 in the quarter.

Wow... Wade comes off of two or three screens with three bulls players chasing him and he still gets a good look and makes it.

Noc with 13th and the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng gets his first bucket and 1.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what shot by noc!!!!!!!!and one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk struggling a little bit now on O.

Last play he got back to his dribbling routine and then had his pass picked off, turned into a 3 for Miami.

Next play, he missed an open 3.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wade was nowhere near that and Red calls it on him :lol:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I love how the crowd's booing Posey.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Recipe for disaster.

Thabo in for Duhon and he immediately fouls Wade.

We don't want Wade to go off.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Recipe for disaster.
> 
> Thabo in for Duhon and he immediately fouls Wade.
> 
> We don't want Wade to go off.


Lead quickly drops to 8


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thats not a screen, thats an elbow. And Wallace didn't touch Wade.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Weak call on Wallace. Don't know about you guys, but I didn't see Wade touch Kirk at the end there. Where did our defense go that 2nd quarter? Didn't we have them at 13 points at the end of the 1st? We really gave up 33 in the 2nd quarter?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Thats not a screen, thats an elbow. And Wallace didn't touch Wade.


I just rewound the DVR and watched the slow motion replay in slo mo mode and Hinrich wasn't touched.

Wallace absolutely reached in on Wade.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

up yours refs. wade doesn't get touched and goes to the line. meanwhile he completele swings/hits hinrich's arm and nothing


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

WGN showed the replay in slow mo, Wade CLEARLY hit Hinrich's elbow, look at the shot (which was up in time), not before it


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

refs hacking us again!!!!!Somebody at the bulls office should report this tons of bad calls against us to the league.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ot news: boozer out in the jazz X hornets game with a knee injury!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Every time the refs make a bad call they should be fined by the league office!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Tyson chandler may get a triple double tonight. Points, rebounds, and blocks.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

anyone notice that once duhon came in the heat started to make a come back.


And we should know by now that the ref's will always give the opposing team or star the home court adv,no matter if thier home or away.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> Weak call on Wallace. Don't know about you guys, but I didn't see Wade touch Kirk at the end there. Where did our defense go that 2nd quarter? Didn't we have them at 13 points at the end of the 1st? We really gave up 33 in the 2nd quarter?


Our defense went to the bench with Ben Gordon. Seriously, Gordon is a good defensive player....and Duhon...not so much. Then Thabo ended up on Wade, and played rookie defense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Miami </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> U. Haslem</td> <td>11</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Kapono</td> <td>12</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Mourning</td> <td>17</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wade</td> <td>17</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Williams</td> <td>21</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Doleac</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Posey</td> <td>13</td> <td>4-8</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wright</td> <td>9</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Walker</td> <td>10</td> <td>0-5</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>113</td> <td>18-46</td> <td>4-13</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>8</td> <td>21</td> <td>11</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>15</td> <td>46 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.391</td> <td>.308</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 5 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>20</td> <td>1-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2</td> <td>8</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>11</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>20</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>11</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>15</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>17 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>20</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>16</td> <td>4-8</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td>  <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>18-43</td> <td>4-12</td> <td>14-19</td> <td>11</td> <td>30</td> <td>13</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>9</td> <td>54 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.419</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.737</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 5 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Game Info</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="yspnotice"> *Technical Fouls:* Miami - A. Mourning 1. Chicago - B. Wallace 1
*Officials:* Bennett Salvatore, Phil Robinson, Scott Wall</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Our defense went to the bench with Ben Gordon. Seriously, Gordon is a good defensive player....and Duhon...not so much. Then Thabo ended up on Wade, and played rookie defense.


Hinrich guarded wade almost all game, until Thabo at the end of Q2.

Gordon guarded JWill (1-4, 4 assists)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't want to start a new thread.

But why don't we have avatars or smilies. Doesn't it seem like we get that useless scoreboard and AP news feed, at the expense of forum staples. In addition, a ton more ads.

Not to mention, it says as a premium member, I am to be able to use an image in the signature. I do not have an option to do so. Am I going to be compensated for the days that I've had my premium membership, but haven't been able to use the premium membership features?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ouch.

4 point lead with 45 seconds gone.

Haselem scores, Hinrich turns it over, Mourning dunks, Hinrich misses a 3.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon injures Zo. The end of the thug!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Moses spilt the Red Sea on that one. Good thing they gave Wade the bogus technical.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon makes a tough shot.

Wade comes back and dunks it, and gets called for a phantom technical foul. Gordon makes the FT.

"Unsportsmanlike conduct" because he slamed the ball on the floor after the dunk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich 1-7 from 3pt land.

Maybe he could learn something from Deng and take a step or two closer to the basket. They're a little easier to make that way.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did Hinrich foul Wade when he turned his head. Did he accidently clip Wade with his head?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with 2 TO, 1-4 FGA, and just fouled Wade after he hit a bucket this Q.

Get your **** together.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, that was a really irritating second quarter. I need to start drinking immediately.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

What a flop by Wade. The refs are completely changing the momentum of this game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lead was down to 2, then Gordon hits a 3pointer from about 5 feet beyond the arc.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Ben is starting to get some of that superstar status. Not too sure where Kapono touched him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">7:16</td><td> CHI - L. Deng dunks the ball. Assist: B. Gordon</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>Awesome play.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

If this game stays close Gordon is going to hit 40.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben taking over!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon for 40 tonight, 50 is possible.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> If this game stays close Gordon is going to hit 40.


Hopefully 53. Ben's not to be outdone by Crawford!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm out in Isaiah Thomas land tonight, so I can't see it unfortunately. Ben sounds great tonight! Go Bulls!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

let´s thightn´up more!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Finally, bulls execute an alley-oop. Gordon to Deng.

Lead extends to 10


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

What was the crowd chanting a couple of minutes ago? I couldn't make it out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon's getting about a 3-4 minute rest right here on the timeout. Skiles, see, he's getting rest here. No need to take 3-4 minutes of the game time to rest Gordon. Don't sit Gordon Skiles, I know your thinking about it, don't do it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2/3 of the way through Q3

Gordon 26 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> What was the crowd chanting a couple of minutes ago? I couldn't make it out.


Let's go bulls


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

why are announcers pointing out that Ben is half way to 52? we're more than halfway through the game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I thought the oop to Deng was too high, but Deng was up to the challenge and flushed it down beautifully.

The ENGLISH connection!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice alley up Gordon to deng!!!!!!!!!!!Dont trade neither one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">4:58</td><td> CHI - Alley-oop dunk by L. Deng. Assist: B. Gordon</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I really like how we are getting into the open floor and finishing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Deng posting wade!!!!!!!!sweet!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

How does Kirk have 17 shooting as horrible as he's been?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> How does Kirk have 17 shooting as horrible as he's been?


I've been wondering that for the past like 7-8 games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> How does Kirk have 17 shooting as horrible as he's been?


By shooting more shots than Gordon or Deng or Nocioni.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Miami </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> G. Payton</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> U. Haslem</td> <td>22</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td>  <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Kapono</td> <td>19</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Mourning</td> <td>22</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>3</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wade</td> <td>29</td> <td>5-15</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Williams</td> <td>28</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Doleac</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Posey</td> <td>19</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wright</td> <td>11</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Walker</td> <td>15</td> <td>1-7</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Quinn</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>176</td> <td>27-70</td> <td>4-17</td> <td>9-12</td> <td>11</td> <td>30</td> <td>15</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>19</td> <td>67 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.386</td> <td>.235</td> <td>.750</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 8 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>32</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>2</td> <td>11</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>15</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>32</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>4</td> <td>12</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>27</td> <td>9-14</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>26 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>32</td> <td>7-16</td> <td>1-8</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>17 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>21</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>17 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>175</td> <td>26-59</td> <td>5-17</td> <td>20-28</td> <td>11</td> <td>38</td> <td>16</td> <td>10</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>12</td> <td>77 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.441</td> <td>.294</td> <td>.714</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 11</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I guess seeing Kirk brick so many open 3s has thrown me off. He's shooting a respectable 7/16.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

End of third bulls by 10!!!!!Just hold off wade!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm glad Chris Quinn made a team... I picked him as the undrafted guy I thought most likely to succeed.

I'm pretty amazed at how much better we are with Ben in the game. It's really a night and ay difference.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Wallace misses a dunk. Wide open, too.

Hinrich makes a layup. He's 1-8 from long range, says Red.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> I'm glad Chris Quinn made a team... I picked him as the undrafted guy I thought most likely to succeed.
> 
> I'm pretty amazed at how much better we are with Ben in the game. It's really a night and ay difference.


I'm amazed that Skiles is finding minutes for Duhon at the expense of Gordon. Skiles will be damned if someone scores 50 that plays on his team!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> I guess seeing Kirk brick so many open 3s has thrown me off. He's shooting a respectable 7/16.


his three point shot movement is kind of a rushed a litle bit. Going flat towards the rim.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon sits. Miami goes on a 7-2 run.

Skiles calls timeout.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

we really need to trade duh-no now,just so skiles cann't use him.because when he and wallace r out thier it's a 3 on 5 basically.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lister333 said:


> his three point shot movement is kind of a rushed a litle bit. Going flat towards the rim.


He's 6-9 on anything but 3's. Be nice to see him stick to those on off nights.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Please gordon back in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon sat out around 15 minutes real time. Is Ben that out of shape that he needs that much time to regain his breath?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich now 1-9

What the heck is going on here?

He manufactured that 3pt shot.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Keep Shooting, Kirk. You are only 2 for 10 from the downtown. Keep shooting 3. &*$*(#)@#)$)#)#


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

were like a billion times better once ben is in the game and duh-no is out.Dame i hate skiles and dame i hate pax's even more right now for not trading this guy.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Kirk and his over-dribbling.. Pass the damn ball.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

We really fall in love with that 3 point shot. We even end up shooting ourselves out of games with that shot.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Finally they spot Deng. Two FT's coming up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lead is down to 4. Bulls give the ball to Gordon the past two plays, and hopefully the rest of the game.

First play, drive and kick to Noc who missed an all-day-to-line-it-up-and-shoot 3.

Second play, drive and draw the foul.

5 point lead now.

Missed the 2nd FT


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Boy Kirk is really playing Wade well in the post.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> We really fall in love with that 3 point shot. We even end up shooting ourselves out of games with that shot.


We're 5-20 from 3pt. Everyone but Kirk is 4-10


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> We're 5-20 from 3pt. Everyone but Kirk is 4-10


Nocioni is a piss poor 2/8.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3rd straight play with Gordon at PG.

Cross court from him to Hinrich, in to Deng, draws the foul.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Ben Wallace needs to learn how to make a layup! Or better yet, dunk the ball!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> Nocioni is a piss poor 2/8.


That's what he's in there to do (shoot 3s)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Posey, Brendan haywood, Larry hughes=Punks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2 point game.

Hinrich playing PG, feeds Wallace. Heat players' eyes get real wide. They all jump at the chance to foul him.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

If we lose that would be a shame. We played Wade remarkably well, Posey has hit several big 3s.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon brings it up.

Noc sets a screen.

Gordon uses it, goes past the 3pt arc and to about the FT line and nails a wide open shot.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh God... our $60 million man is down and clutching his knee.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at PG. Drives, offensive foul.

And Ben Wallace is rolling on the floor in pain grabbing his knee.

And this doesn't look good.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben Wallace in big pain, not good


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben's done for the season maybe.

The lead is going down because of Hinrich and Nocioni. Let Ben initiate the offense, you and Nocioni aren't that good.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

thats a torn ACL for Ben Wallace.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Can Kirk be any more suck?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Big Ben just got his knee banged. He was hopping on one foot then fell to the ground in pain. Needless to say, that's not a good thing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Caught in the act of flopping:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thats shades of Marcus Fizer right there with Ben Wallace.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

If Wallace is out for the season it will be interesting to see what happens.
Tyrus thrusted into the starting lineup?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

there goes 60 millions bucks, down the drain.

that is a ROUGH injury, did you see the wheelchair


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Hope isnt serious!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thomas better develop hella fast.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wallace replaced by Brown. Thank goodness we traded for him!

Gordon with some razzle dazzle playmaking, passed on the layup and bulls get called for 3 seconds.

It's a tie game, btw.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler, please come back!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

The thought of playing PJ, Tyrus, and Sweets heavy minutes from here on out makes me cry.

Kirk is doing a hell of a job on Wade.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon goes for the reverse and is tripped by Posey.

To the FT line to extend the lead.

Missed the first.
Makes the 2nd.

3pt lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Admit it. This is exactly what you want to see from your chicago bulls:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Please call a timeout so I can go take a ****!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> Can Kirk be any more suck?


Can this sentence make any less sense?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Gordon didn't get the superstar call on that last drive.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls keep giving the Heat the chance to tie, but they don't take advantage.

Hinrich takes an awful drive/shot.

Then Gordon next play gets his giant killer soundly rejected.

Walker scored to tie it.

Gordon gets his own shot and nails it.
91-89 Bulls


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

this injury might just have accelerated the necessity of a trade for a big man.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

If we lose, it's because Hinrich and Nocioni fell in love with the damn 3 PTer. That, and the refs screwing us on a few calls (right before half, called one on Ben guarding Wade, and then Wade hacked Hinrich). 

I blew my knee out on a hit similar to the one that Big Ben took there, so it could very well be serious. My meniscus was the most damaged. The ACL and MCL were damaged too, but not completely shredded. He's been playing a lot better, and now he goes down...what a crock. Sure hope it's nothing more than a painful hit on the kneecap that caused no internal damage.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

For ****'s sake PJ, how about you challenge that shot?

Ben comes back and nails one to give us the lead again


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> this injury might just have accelerated the necessity of a trade for a big man.


Yeah, and it'll really make West want to lower his asking price, too, since we're more desparate.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

anorexorcist said:


> this injury might just have accelerated the necessity of a trade for a big man.


But what can Duhon, Deng, Brown and the pick fetch us?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

1:45 left, Posey misses everything. 

We go to the modern day Stockton/Malone. PJ gets hacked. Good thing he's our best FT shooter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, timeout!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> 1:45 left, Posey misses everything.
> 
> We go to the modern day Stockton/Malone. PJ gets hacked. Good thing he's our best FT shooter.


Bulls version of Stockton/Malone would be Duhon/PJ Brown, right?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ stuffed. He's making up for last night's clutchness.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 38 FTA, Miami has 14. But the refs suck for calling against us?

Too bad the ROFL smiley doesn't work.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Stop wade!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why is Hinrich bringing the ball up the court in the last 2 minutes of the game?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Everyone who is complaining about Kirk obviously doesn't watch both sides of the court, because he is the reason why Wade is having a sh*t game. His been on Wade alone most of time, most of the game. Hinrich continues to have Wades number by holding him to 7/22 shotting and Kirk is shooting a respectable 9/20.

If anyone is shooting ridiculous shots, its Noc. He is taking his scoring of the bench role a little too far. He is shooting every pass that comes his way....


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls version of Stockton/Malone would be Duhon/PJ Brown, right?


No, Duhon and Wallace.

Where's Mourning been? He was killing us before but is riding the bench now. 

Bulls up 4 still.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Can this sentence make any less sense?


That's Chandler talking. No, Joey. No, the Monkey. The Monkey.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich picks a good time to dribble and dribble and gets his own shot in the lane and hits. (Killed some clock, too)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Everyone who is complaining about Kirk obviously doesn't watch both sides of the court, because he is the reason why Wade is having a sh*t game. His been on Wade alone most of time, most of the game. Hinrich continues to have Wades number by holding him to 7/22 shotting and Kirk is shooting a respectable 9/20.
> 
> If anyone is shooting ridiculous shots, its Noc. He is taking his scoring of the bench role a little too far. He is shooting every pass that comes his way....


Gordon's been playing some pesky help defense, and the forwards and bigs are doing a good job clogging the lane.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls hoping a 4 point lead stands up.

So what do they do? Get it to PJ Brown to manufacture his own shot with :05 on the shot clock.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> Everyone who is complaining about Kirk obviously doesn't watch both sides of the court, because he is the reason why Wade is having a sh*t game. His been on Wade alone most of time, most of the game. Hinrich continues to have Wades number by holding him to 7/22 shotting and Kirk is shooting a respectable 9/20.
> 
> If anyone is shooting ridiculous shots, its Noc. He is taking his scoring of the bench role a little too far. He is shooting every pass that comes his way....


Agreed 1000 pct.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Everyone who is complaining about Kirk obviously doesn't watch both sides of the court, because he is the reason why Wade is having a sh*t game. His been on Wade alone most of time, most of the game. Hinrich continues to have Wades number by holding him to 7/22 shotting and Kirk is shooting a respectable 9/20.
> 
> If anyone is shooting ridiculous shots, its Noc. He is taking his scoring of the bench role a little too far. He is shooting every pass that comes his way....


+1

It's amazing Kirk is shooting such crap from the 3 pt line and still has 20+.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crowd is chanting 

Posey Sucks


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sending Duhon in for PJ Brown, interesting strategy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Sending Duhon in for PJ Brown, interesting strategy.


Who do you want shooting FTs when they foul us?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

No more timeouts to miami. I think they will shoot a three.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't make a mistake guys, Wade is a superstar!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Hinrich is coming up big overall though, big rebound there by him.

LOVED the POSEY SUCKS! chant!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Gordon's been playing some pesky help defense, and the forwards and bigs are doing a good job clogging the lane.


C'mon now, give credit where credit is due. Hinrich deserves credit for his defense tonight.. 

His really played GREAT defense tonight, and yes with help from the rest of the team. But his been playing Wade one on one all the fourth quarter getting a pounding without backing down. 

Give him his credit.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That really was a superstar call. That's a non-call for all but maybe 7 players in the league.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's over.

We handed them their asses without Shaq.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Who do you want shooting FTs when they foul us?


PJ Brown.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lister333 said:


> No more timeouts to miami. I think they will shoot a three.


I told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> PJ Brown.


I guess so. But that's the only thing that Skiles could be thinking that makes any sense.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> +1
> 
> It's amazing Kirk is shooting such crap from the 3 pt line and still has 20+.


That's because he's 10-21, but only 1-9 from 3pt. So if you throw out the 3pt attempts, he has 9-12...that's 75% there. Nothing wrong with 10-21 shooting, the other day Gordon shot 5-16.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I am a little late to this thread ...

Posey just fouled out ... and I'm so glad I got to hear the POSEY SUCKS chant!

Of course, NBATV will replay this at 2 a.m. Central time if I'm not mistaken!

Great win!

I didn't see Wallace actually get injured but I thought I heard an announcer say that someone's head banged into his knee? Whose head?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> I am a little late to this thread ...
> 
> Posey just fouled out ... and I'm so glad I got to hear the POSEY SUCKS chant!
> 
> ...


It was Haslem's. Wallace was stnading, he was limping, heading for the bench, and then just fell over on his side. They're saying left knee strain, but its definitely more. He is going to be out for probably 10 games at the least, probably close to the rest of the season.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

get out posey .....Big mac night


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why does the crowd always get so excited over the big macs. I've never once redeemed one of those back of the ticket coupon dealies.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Wallace strained knee. Hope isnt serious.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Great offense by Gordon. Great defense by Kirk. Awesome rebounding for Deng. And quick trigger finger shooting by Noc...

Good win. 3 game winning streak... lets continue this sucker through the west coast trip.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> It was Haslem's. Wallace was stnading, he was limping, heading for the bench, and then just fell over on his side. They're saying left knee strain, but its definitely more. He is going to be out for probably 10 games at the least, probably close to the rest of the season.


Thanks for the recap. I just rocked up.

Hope it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> It's over.
> 
> We handed them their asses without Shaq.


It'd would have been a blowout with Shaq in the lineup. That's what I think.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It'd would have been a blowout with Shaq in the lineup. That's what I think.


How about the battle of the geezers?

Brown 19 minutes, 1-6, 5 reb, 4 points.
Mourning 27 minutes, 4-11, 8 reb, 1 blk, 9 points.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Good win but you have to be concerned about how we keep letting these teams back in. Miami had no business making it this close tonite. We were up by 15+ before you could even blink.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I guess so. But that's the only thing that Skiles could be thinking that makes any sense.


maybe it was for ballhandling against fullcourt pressure.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I honestly think we'll be fine with Wallace out for a few games. I think Wallaces main importance to our team is when the game slows down dramatically in the play-offs. Thats when he'll make his biggest impact with his play-off experience.

Give Wallace's knee rest, and let him get it fully healed before he returns.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have to check that block out by Noc vs Zo. That was pretty impressive


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> It'd would have been a blowout with Shaq in the lineup. That's what I think.


Ditto that. I think they look better with Zo in the middle.

BTW, where was Zo at the very end???


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> It was Haslem's. Wallace was stnading, he was limping, heading for the bench, and then just fell over on his side. They're saying left knee strain, but its definitely more. He is going to be out for probably 10 games at the least, probably close to the rest of the season.


Thanks.

I might as well admit I've been flipping back and forth between this game and the Nets @ Nuggets game. I was fortunate to hit the last channel button on the remote judiciously. I'm thrilled I got to see the ending of this game but I'm going to watch the whole thing again at 2 a.m.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> How about the battle of the geezers?
> 
> Brown 19 minutes, 1-6, 5 reb, 4 points.
> Mourning 27 minutes, 4-11, 8 reb, 1 blk, 9 points.


I think Mourning did a good job for an old guy. Even though he rested last night, he looked gassed out there. PJ tried to be the man but came back down to earth.

How about the game by our two young guards? 50 points combined! or 2 less points than Jamal last night :cheer:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> maybe it was for ballhandling against fullcourt pressure.


You aren't getting shooting, and you're not likely to get an offensive board to ice it.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

west trip coming in!!!!!!hope we continue the streak.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> Good win but you have to be concerned about how we keep letting these teams back in. Miami had no business making it this close tonite. We were up by 15+ before you could even blink.


Most early leads before the half never last in the nba, and its hard espically when the Heat has a superstar in Wade, who gets ridiculous calls made for him constantly..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I might as well admit I've been flipping back and forth between this game and the Nets @ Nuggets game. I was fortunate to hit the last channel button on the remote judiciously. I'm thrilled I got to see the ending of this game but I'm going to watch the whole thing again at 2 a.m.


Consider the source. Wallace may be back for next game.

Nothing's definitive yet. It may just be a bruise.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We need Gasol.

And I'll be shocked if we don't have a horrible WC trip. This team isn't playing good basketball save a couple of players. Our offense is flat out struggling.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> Ditto that. I think they look better with Zo in the middle.
> 
> BTW, where was Zo at the very end???


Didn't he look tired at the end


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

double post


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> You aren't getting shooting, and you're not likely to get an offensive board to ice it.


and with Duhon you're not getting a turnover if it's passed to him.

I'm just taking a guess as to why he did that substitution - just more sure ballhandlers in case Miami wasn't fouling immediately. As far as FTs, Du and Brown are both solid, but not automatic.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> Good win but you have to be concerned about how we keep letting these teams back in. Miami had no business making it this close tonite. We were up by 15+ before you could even blink.


Heat got back into the game because our offense kept going away from Gordon. The offense was basically split, on one side of the court were Gordon and Deng, on the other side, Hinrich and Nocioni. The ball kept ending up on the Hinrich and Nocioni side, making our offense less effective. The offense runs much better going through Gordon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> double post


Zo looked tired after the first quarter...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Didn't he look tired at the end


He went for a hard foul on that one Gordon shot, and hurt his wrist on it. He played a little after that, and then went to the bench for the rest of the game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Heat got back into the game because our offense kept going away from Gordon. The offense was basically split, on one side of the court were Gordon and Deng, on the other side, Hinrich and Nocioni. The ball kept ending up on the Hinrich and Nocioni side, making our offense less effective. The offense runs much better going through Gordon.


Gordon had a great game, noone is denying that. He plays one side of the court, but he plays that side incredibly. But the fact of the matter is, he is not going to shoot 30 shots a game, and get 50 points a night. Do you want him shooting all the shots?? Be realistic. He got his points, by playing effeciently and smart, give him credit for that. For us to win, Hinrich has to score his points, and so does, Noc and Deng and for them to score for us to win, Gordon can't constantly shoot the ball and he knows this, so why can't you understand that concept also??

Some people and their unrealistic demands on players and teams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta get these pictures in proper perspective:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles in the postgame compliments the defense and especially pleased with the backcourt. 

Skiles also says that he believes when Haslem was attempting to take the charge, Ben slightly hyperextended his knee but the doctor believes it's very minor and he's DTD.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Gordon had a great game, noone is denying that. He plays one side of the court, but he plays that side incredibly. But the fact of the matter is, he is not going to shoot 30 shots a game, and get 50 points a night. Do you want him shooting all the shots?? Be realistic. He got his points, by playing effeciently and smart, give him credit for that. For us to win, Hinrich has to score his points, and so does, Noc and Deng and for them to score for us to win, Gordon can't constantly shoot the ball and he knows this, so why can't you understand that concept also??
> 
> Some people and their unrealistic demands on players and teams.


He doubleteamed Wade in the post all Q4.

That would be the other side of the court.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben was passing a lot... maybe too much. 

I know Wallace's injury looked serious, but there's a small possibility that he was afraid of getting hacked and sent to the free throw line, too. Just throwing that out there. 

Nocioni was pretty bad. 4 TOs? I'm having doubts about him playing SF if Deng was traded. 

Tyrus Thomas must be watching tapes of Scottie Pippen. What is he doing throwing touch shots off the glass? 

Hinrich did a fantastic job on Wade. We're lucky not many teams have multiple big guards to throw at our backcourt. Those mismatches will really be exploited in the playoffs and I'm worried. 

I still haven't given up on Thabo. He looks pretty decent every time I see him.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Great game by both guards...Kirk played wonderful defense on Wade almost the whole game (1 point per shot attempt = good defense without fouling much). Gordon was sensational pretty much the whole game offensively and I thought his defensive effort was excellent as well. Kirk was hot and cold on offense but ended up with 26 pts on 10-21, which OK. His decisionmaking wasn't always great though - some of his bad passes were REALLY bad.

Defensive intensity was good all game, though Miami got back into the game when the Bulls had a string of breakdowns. Wallace looked good before the injury...hopefully it's not serious.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon indeed was passing too much. That's the only reason why this game went down to the wire.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice game by Hinrich and Gordon. Deng, Wallace & Nocioni played well too. 

Hope Wallace is OK, the Bulls are going to need him.

Great effort by Wade and the Heat in the second back-to-back game on the road.

One question. How the heck did Miami pick up a guy like Kapono? He's a very nice player.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> He doubleteamed Wade in the post all Q4.
> 
> That would be the other side of the court.


Double teamed? Please. Were you watching the game? Or were you too buzy copying and pasting stats??

You overally passionate Gordon lovers taking your crush on him too far. Leaking over, waving a hand around serveral feet away from the opposite side of the court is not considered playing defense.

Hinrich was matched up on Wade alone for most of the game, and more so ESPICALLY in the fourth quarter, with Heat running isolation plays through the fourth.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> He doubleteamed Wade in the post all Q4.


Not really. He did at times to keep Wade out of a rhythm, but for most of the 4th and the entire game, Kirk was on 1 on 1 on him and did very well.

I know you have some sort of Kirk-bashing quota you're trying to fill, but sheesh. He had a nice game tonight.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Heat got back into the game because our offense kept going away from Gordon. The offense was basically split, on one side of the court were Gordon and Deng, on the other side, Hinrich and Nocioni. The ball kept ending up on the Hinrich and Nocioni side, making our offense less effective. The offense runs much better going through Gordon.


Even though it looks like he shot reasonably well from the stat sheet, His Tiredness should not be launching 20 shots a game, especially when 9 are from downtown and you only make 1 of them and he's "taking a beating" guarding Wade, and your backcourt mate is having another great game. This guy needs to just be the patient 12/12 guy.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon has played good defense lately. At least this game and the Dallas game. He's getting deflections, rebounding and generally doing extremely well compared to how he did last year. 

Duhon held his hands out for the ball a few times, but Kirk basically ignored him. He's really fallen far.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

McBulls said:


> Nice game by Hinrich and Gordon. Deng, Wallace & Nocioni played well too.
> 
> Hope Wallace is OK, the Bulls are going to need him.
> 
> ...


Though Noc has pretty good statistics, he didn't play that great i thought. It almost looked like he literally took a shot after every pass that was made to him. He is really warming up to Gordons, previous job of a scoring 6th man. He has to really be smarter with his shots i think.. and smarter with the ball.

He had an awesome block against Morning though, went up together with Morning and still came up beautifully with a block.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Gordon indeed was passing too much. That's the only reason why this game went down to the wire.


I agree with this. He passed up some open shots, and passed it away at times when it seemed like he had the step on his guy. He should have imposed his will on the game offensively the whole 4th quarter, but deferred sometimes when he could have attacked. Especially with Kirk being shaky.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Not really. He did at times to keep Wade out of a rhythm, but for most of the 4th and the entire game, Kirk was on 1 on 1 on him and did very well.
> 
> I know you have some sort of Kirk-bashing quota you're trying to fill, but sheesh. He had a nice game tonight.


Saying Hinrich had help (Nocioni helped a lot, too) isn't bashing him.

In Q4, Wade went 3-9, including 0-1 from 3pt, and had 4 FTA.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Gordon has played good defense lately. At least this game and the Dallas game. He's getting deflections, rebounding and generally doing extremely well compared to how he did last year.
> 
> Duhon held his hands out for the ball a few times, but Kirk basically ignored him. He's really fallen far.


As you said though, Gordon is playing well on his own man for the most part. He is playing MUCH MUCH better defense than he has in the past two seasons of his career. But his forte is his offense, and he will become a star because of that. He just has to be a respectable defensive player, but he should be glad that Hinrich is there for him not to have to guard Wade himself.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHICAGO - JANUARY 27: Ben Wallace #3 of the Chicago Bulls has his left knee attended to Fred Tedeschi, Head Athletic Trainer during the NBA game with the Miami Heat on January 27, 2007 at the United Center in Chicago, Illinois. Wallace left the game following the injury. NOTE TO USER: User expressly acknowledges and agrees that, by downloading and or using this Photograph, User is consenting to the terms and conditions of the Getty Images License Agreement. Mandatory Copyright Notice: Copyright 2007 NBAE (Photo by Gary Dineen/NBAE via Getty Images)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> As you said though, Gordon is playing well on his own man for the most part. He is playing MUCH MUCH better defense than he has in the past two seasons of his career. But his forte is his offense, and he will become a star because of that. He just has to be a respectable defensive player, but he should be glad that Hinrich is there for him not to have to guard Wade himself.


JWill went 1-4 in 28 minutes with 2 turnovers.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I agree with this. He passed up some open shots, and passed it away at times when it seemed like he had the step on his guy. He should have imposed his will on the game offensively the whole 4th quarter, but deferred sometimes when he could have attacked. Especially with Kirk being shaky.


There is also a trend i see with Kirk and Gordon espically for the most part of our team is that when they drive the lane, they get the foul call, but instead atleast pretending to throw up a shot they pass it off. Its little things like that i think that can benefit at end of games.. 

.. i see plenty of times, they may initally be passing the ball out and get called for a whistle, but they never ever, just throw the ball up at the basket to sucker the ref into giving them 2 shots. Our Bulls are too honest maybe?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kirk and Ben G. killed the heat.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> JWill went 1-4 in 28 minutes with 2 turnovers.


Yes, i already gave [edit - "Gordon"] his credit. I already said his playing improved defense on his man..

[keep it to bball please -vf]


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> JWill went 1-4 in 28 minutes with 2 turnovers.


JWill also happens to suck. Wasn't Gordon on Kapono for a while?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> As you said though, Gordon is playing well on his own man for the most part. He is playing MUCH MUCH better defense than he has in the past two seasons of his career. But his forte is his offense, and he will become a star because of that. He just has to be a respectable defensive player, but he should be glad that Hinrich is there for him not to have to guard Wade himself.


Why would/should Gordon have to defend Wade? Wade is a SG offensively. Gordon is a PG defensively.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> JWill also happens to suck. Wasn't Gordon on Kapono for a while?


No


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Saying Hinrich had help (Nocioni helped a lot, too) isn't bashing him.
> 
> In Q4, Wade went 3-9, including 0-1 from 3pt, and had 4 FTA.


Saying he had help _when he rarely did _seems to me to be an attempt to deflect well-deserved credit from him. 

That, plus your clever work with the Kirk shooting/Skiles-with-head-in-hand pics, and your gamethread tradition of juxtaposing every bad play Kirk is involved in with something good Gordon does as if they're not even on the same team. I don't get it sometimes. He had a good game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I found a new avatar.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Why would/should Gordon have to defend Wade? Wade is a SG offensively. Gordon is a PG defensively.


There is a reason why Gordon is a PG defensively. Its because he is not a good defender. 

Hinrich defends the best player in the backcourt period. Whether it be the PG or the Shooting guard, and Gordon gets whomever.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Saying he had help _when he rarely did _seems to me to be an attempt to deflect well-deserved credit from him.
> 
> That, plus your clever work with the Kirk shooting/Skiles-with-head-in-hand pics, and your gamethread tradition of juxtaposing every bad play Kirk is involved in with something good Gordon does as if they're not even on the same team. I don't get it sometimes. He had a good game.


He is related to Sloth, i think they a first cousins. They are also co-owners of the "We only see Gordon on the floor" club.

But seriously, you two have to stop being oblivious to anything, anyone else does besides Gordon, and start giving credit where its due and stop taking our occasional critisim on Gordon so personally.

Also, when we give other players credit, by adding Gordon to the compliement saying that they won't be anything without him.

"Hinrich was shooting well..." ... only because Gordon leaves him open.

"Hinrich is playing great defense.." .. not without Gordon helping him with his hand waving.

"Sweetney is huge..." .. only because Gordon allows him to eat.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Saying he had help _when he rarely did _seems to me to be an attempt to deflect well-deserved credit from him.
> 
> That, plus your clever work with the Kirk shooting/Skiles-with-head-in-hand pics, and your gamethread tradition of juxtaposing every bad play Kirk is involved in with something good Gordon does as if they're not even on the same team. I don't get it sometimes. He had a good game.


He had help constantly.

The head-in-hand pictures is appropriate. You gotta think that Skiles wouldn't be happy with Hinrich's 3pt shooting.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wade was also guarding Gordon most of the night


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> He is related to Sloth, i think they a first cousins. They are also co-owners of the "We only see Gordon on the floor" club.


Well, this board does have a proud tradition of comparing two Bulls' guards so often and so stridently that everyone ends up hating each other. I just don't see the point this time around. I love both guys to death. 

I mean, for crying out loud, BOTH MEMBERS of our starting backcourt arguably outplayed Dwayne freakin Wade tonight (Ben definitely did, Kirk was pretty close). How can you not love that?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> There is a reason why Gordon is a PG defensively. Its because he is not a good defender.
> 
> Hinrich defends the best player in the backcourt period. Whether it be the PG or the Shooting guard, and Gordon gets whomever.


Okay... and if Hinrich was not playing, then Duhon or Thabo would play Wade, and I would be comfortable with that. I wouldn't give Kirk all the credit-- our team's help defense plays a huge role, too.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> He had help constantly.


but he DIDN'T! Geez.

the gameplan was for Kirk to guard him one on one. Which he did, at least 80% of the time. They ran double teams at him to keep him off balance, but only occasionally.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Gordon, Hinrich to much for Shaq-less Heat* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> 
CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Miami Heat have seen enough of the 
Chicago Bulls and Ben Gordon.

Gordon scored 34 points, including a go-ahead jumper late in the
fourth quarter, as the Bulls posted a 100-97 victory for their
third straight win this season over the Heat, who played without
star center Shaquille O'Neal.

* Kirk Hinrich added 26 points, including five in the final 69
seconds*, for Chicago, which has won three straight and eight of
10 overall.

After playing two games since missing 35 contests due to knee
surgery, O'Neal did not play in this contest, the second of
back-to-backs.

Gordon, who torched the Heat for 40 points in a 109-103 victory
on December 27, shot 11-of-17 from the floor and added six
rebounds and seven assists. He scored just six points in the
teams' first meeting but was not needed in the 108-66 mauling,
the largest opening night loss for a defending champion in
league history.

This victory may have been tempered when center Ben Wallace was
forced to leave with a knee injury with five minutes left.

Gordon scored 12 points as the Bulls jumped to a 17-point
first-quarter lead. After Miami used an 18-4 run bridging the
second and third periods to pull with 54-50, Gordon scored nine
points over a five-minute span as Chicago rebuilt the lead to
67-59 midway through the period.

* Led by superstar guard Dwyane Wade, Miami mounted a final-period
comeback* and drew even at 89-89 on a runner by Antoine Walker
with 2:12 remaining. But Gordon answered right back, hitting a
pull-up jumper over James Posey with 1:58 left.

After Posey badly missed a 3-pointer, P.J. Brown sank two free
throws for a four-point bulge.

* Hinrich, who made 10-of-21 shots, hit a turnaround jumper in the
lane and added three free throws to seal it.
* 
*Wade *was scoreless in the first quarter but *scored eight of his
24 points in the final period.*


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Wade was also guarding Gordon most of the night


I hardly noticed. I don't think Ben noticed either. Wade is grossly overrated as a defender.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> but he DIDN'T! Geez.


But he did, geez.

You want me to draw it up for you?

I will


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> I hardly noticed. I don't think Ben noticed either. Wade is grossly overrated as a defender.


Yea I just noticed from this game Wade doesn't believe in defense


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Well, this board does have a proud tradition of comparing two Bulls' guards so often and so stridently that everyone ends up hating each other. I just don't see the point this time around. I love both guys to death.
> 
> I mean, for crying out loud, BOTH MEMBERS of our starting backcourt arguably outplayed Dwayne freakin Wade tonight (Ben definitely did, Kirk was pretty close). How can you not love that?


I think both played great. It was awesome, except for ONE THING.

WAY too many 3pt attempts that simply didn't go in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Okay... and if Hinrich was not playing, then Duhon or Thabo would play Wade, and I would be comfortable with that. I wouldn't give Kirk all the credit-- our team's help defense plays a huge role, too.


+1


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> but he DIDN'T! Geez.
> 
> the gameplan was for Kirk to guard him one on one. Which he did, at least 80% of the time. They ran double teams at him to keep him off balance, but only occasionally.


Wade is a poor shooter. When he drives inside, which is something he does 80% of the time, the other Bulls help out, as they do on all penetrations. I think Hinrich does a great job, but it's a team effort. I'm not taking anything away from Hinrich. He has really excellent lateral quickness and frequently hinders Wade's penetration. But if the other players didn't help out, Wade would have a dunk-fest. There's not a single player in the league that can defend Wade one on one, I think. Maybe Kobe.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Okay... and if Hinrich was not playing, then Duhon or Thabo would play Wade, and I would be comfortable with that. I wouldn't give Kirk all the credit-- our team's help defense plays a huge role, too.


Haha.. now now. I never said that the team doesn't help with the defense. Don't make it sound like i said that. If anything i totally admitt our team plays some of the best help defense in the league, thus our great defensive fg percentage.

I was just simply replying to what you said, don't get the Gordon lovers worked up on me for no good reason. 

To add to that, i also am fine with Gordon conserving his energy for his offensive skills rather than trying to play defense also. At the same time, i wish that Hinrich concentrated more on his defense game after game and not only against the bigger names, and concentrated less on his shooting also. But the simple fact is, we need both Gordon and Hinrich to have good shooting games for us to consitently win.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> The head-in-hand pictures is appropriate. You gotta think that Skiles wouldn't be happy with Hinrich's 3pt shooting.


on this - I'm sure he wasn't, and Kirk wasn't either. But it's clearly part of the gameplan for Kirk to take those shots when he's open. Sometimes he doesn't hit them. He did pass a couple of them up in the 4th that he was taking earlier on. Besides that awful off-balance thing he launched, of course.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Wade is a poor shooter. When he drives inside, which is something he does 80% of the time, the other Bulls help out, as they do on all penetrations. I think Hinrich does a great job, but it's a team effort. I'm not taking anything away from Hinrich. He has really excellent lateral quickness and frequently hinders Wade's penetration. But if the other players didn't help out, Wade would have a dunk-fest. There's not a single player in the league that can defend Wade one on one, I think. Maybe Kobe.


+2

The heat double teamed Gordon and helped out on him all night, too. It's how you play D on the opponents' best guys.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

bre9 said:


> Wade was also guarding Gordon most of the night


Well Wade isn't a good defensive player himself.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Any word about ben wallace?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Wade is a poor shooter. When he drives inside, which is something he does 80% of the time, the other Bulls help out, as they do on all penetrations. I think Hinrich does a great job, but it's a team effort. I'm not taking anything away from Hinrich. He has really excellent lateral quickness and frequently hinders Wade's penetration. But if the other players didn't help out, Wade would have a dunk-fest. There's not a single player in the league that can defend Wade one on one, I think. Maybe Kobe.


Dwyane is averaging 37.5 points per game against the Lakers this season on 24/45 shooting.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> But if the other players didn't help out, Wade would have a dunk-fest.


Generally, this may be true, but Wade tried to drive and post on Kirk all game and usually ended up throwing up wild shots that didn't fall, often before any help defense arrived (it didn't need to). I'm not saying Kirk is the Wade-stopper by any stretch (there's no such thing IMO), but *tonight* he was just excellent on defense. Wade almost always had a hand in his face when he shot and rarely got past Kirk on penetration. When he did, help defense was there, I agree, but he had a much more difficult time of it than he's used to tonight.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> But he did, geez.
> 
> You want me to draw it up for you?
> 
> I will


go for it. Whatever diagram you draw won't change the fact that Kirk was on Wade one on one almost all night.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> There is a reason why Gordon is a PG defensively. Its because he is not a good defender.
> 
> Hinrich defends the best player in the backcourt period. Whether it be the PG or the Shooting guard, and Gordon gets whomever.


Thats just plain wrong. Gordon is a good defender. 

Gordon is a point guard, so he should guard the point guard, and he has done a damn well job guarding the point guards so far this year.

If Gordon ends up having to guard the shooting guards (who are bigger than Gordon), which Gordon struggles with, then we have a problem, and we need to trade Hinrich for a guard that can defend the shooting guard spot.

But thats not what I've been seeing. I've been seeing Hinrich doing a good job on the shooting guards, which allows Gordon to guard his position, point guard, which he has done a good job defending as well.

We must watch different games, because Hinrich's defense has looked pretty good to me.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> go for it. Whatever diagram you draw won't change the fact that Kirk was on Wade one on one almost all night.


You got it


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Thats just plain wrong. Gordon is a good defender.
> 
> Gordon is a point guard, so he should guard the point guard, and he has done a damn well job guarding the point guards so far this year.
> 
> ...


(Scratches head)


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Generally, this may be true, but Wade tried to drive and post on Kirk all game and usually ended up throwing up wild shots that didn't fall, often before any help defense arrived (it didn't need to). I'm not saying Kirk is the Wade-stopper by any stretch (there's no such thing IMO), but *tonight* he was just excellent on defense. Wade almost always had a hand in his face when he shot and rarely got past Kirk on penetration. When he did, help defense was there, I agree, but he had a much more difficult time of it than he's used to tonight.


To add to this, of all the time they went to Wade in the post, I don't think it resulted in anything positive for them at all. They either wasted the clock every trip or Wade ended up throwing up a wild shot. I was surprised to see them go to that as much as they did.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> +2
> 
> The heat double teamed Gordon and helped out on him all night, too. It's how you play D on the opponents' best guys.


The difference is that Gordon was using picks at the top of the key and on the wings constantly and forcing Miami to switch and help, while the only play Miami ran on the Bulls for about 6 straight minutes was to clear out one side and let Wade go to work in isolation on Kirk. Several of Miami's scores off that "set" were when Wade would miss a shot and someone would get the offensive rebound, or when Wade would pass it off at the last possible second before he came down and Kapono or someone would make a contested jumper.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> You got it


Thats the silliest, most simplistic and unrealistic diagram i've ever seen since preschool.

Lets move Noc and Gordon back behind the 3 point line to begin with, as Wade was isoed on Hinrich on one side of the court, with the others, on the other side generally behind the 3 point line.

But of course, since Gordon is such a great defender, he obviously was right beside Hinrich giving him help with his great defense, to shut Wade down all himself.

Lets just all admitt that Gordon is the puppeteer of Hinrich, and without his control he wouldn't have been able to stop Wade.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe you can see a 2nd defender's arm in the upper left corner of the picture.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> You got it



Like I said, doesn't change what actually happened (they helped 20-30% of the time, or collapsed when Wade was about to try to shoot over Kirk). But thanks anyway.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Maybe you can see a 2nd defender's arm in the upper left corner of the picture.


I mean so what?? You would hope that any team would help their man, when someone is driving to the basket. I mean, seriously. Thats just any teammates naturaly reaction, to help their man when someone is driving to the basket. 

Seriously... you ought to really look at the whole court when you watch these games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHICAGO - JANUARY 27: Dwyane Wade #3 of the Miami Heat puts up a shot *over Kirk Hinrich #12 and Chris Duhon #21* of the Chicago Bulls during the second quarter of the NBA game on January 27, 2007 at the United Center in Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Maybe you can see a 2nd defender's arm in the upper left corner of the picture.


Gee, if that's not irrefutable proof, I don't know what is. :lol:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Like I said, doesn't change what actually happened (they helped 20-30% of the time, or collapsed when Wade was about to try to shoot over Kirk). But thanks anyway.


They collapsed as soon as Wade got the ball.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> They collapsed as soon as Wade got the ball.


That just proves you were too buzy typing your play by play to have been watching the game. That comment right there has totally un-done any arguement you may have made..

Thats got to be the worst observation on tonights game i've ever read tonight. Ridiculous.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mebarak
> Thats just plain wrong. Gordon is a good defender.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who was left scratching their head on that post.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a picture of Kirk guarding Wade mano-a-mano


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Maybe you can see a 2nd defender's arm in the upper left corner of the picture.


Thats PJ Brown though, I didn't see him in the diagram.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another picture of Kirk guarding Wade


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

:lol: at Dabullz


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Gordon had a great game, noone is denying that. He plays one side of the court, but he plays that side incredibly.


Why can't you just give the man his due without stabbing him. Good grief, he doesn't play one side of the court. And I find it incredible that this myth that he's this terrible defender continues to be perpetuated by bulls fans of all people.

Yes hinrich is better. I said it. You happy? But hinrich being better on defense doesn't make Gordon NEARLY as terrible as you continually make him out to be.




> Some people and their unrealistic demands on players and teams.


The irony of that statement is incredible.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng had his career best (I think) rebounds with 12.

Good to see him contribute when he's not getting his shots.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Deng had his career best (I think) rebounds with 12.
> 
> Good to see him contribute when he's not getting his shots.



definintely not his career best..he put up 18 and 12 his ROOKIE debut game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Some more game photos:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon is now averaging 21.6 PPG on 46.5 FG% (51.8 eFG%).

Do we want to use the field goal percentages against Gordon as an argument again?

If Gordon scores 42 points next game, we will officially have a 22 ppg scorer. 88 points and we have a 23 ppg.

Or he can take the 2 game plan, and average the following over the next 2 games. 32 ppg to be a 22 ppg scorer. 55.5 for 23 ppg.

3 game plan. 28.7 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 44.7 for 23 ppg.

4 game plan. 27 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 39.2 for 23 ppg.

5 game plan. 26 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 36 ppg for 23 ppg.

6 game plan. 25.3 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 33.8 ppg for 23 ppg.

7 game plan. 24.9 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 32.3 ppg for 23 ppg.

8 game plan. 24.5 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 31.1 ppg for 23 ppg.

9 game plan. 24.2 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 30.2 ppg for 23 ppg.

10 game plan. 24 ppg for 22 ppg. Or 29.5 ppg for 23 ppg.

Also, 2000 points in a season is kind of seen as a plateua of sorts. To do that, Gordon would have to average 27.8 the rest of the way. He certainly can do that.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

I think we should compare Gordon and Hinrich some more even though they're teammates. You know, cause it is necessary and all.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's foot in the lower left of the picture?

How could anyone be so close to Wade if they were clearing out that whole side for him?

(Also looks like Wade is initiating a lot of contact here. He doesn't deserve to have fouls called!)


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If Ben Gordon gets traded, the entire bulls organization should be fired...

he's a MONSTERRR, it's a joy to watch him play


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> They collapsed as soon as Wade got the ball.


Almost 100% false.

If by "Hinrich had help", you meant that help came when he got close to the basket, I'd agree with that. But the above statement is completely untrue. They didn't run double teams at him more than a few times the entire game, despite the fact that Miami cleared half the floor for Wade over and over again in the 2nd half. At most, Gordon or Duhon would flash help when Wade was posting, but usually didn't come all the way over to double.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Tough game. Another nail-biter.

Gordon and Hinrich BOTH played great, no matter what the defensive situation was with them. They both had great games, and that's all that needs to be said tonight.

Hope that Big Ben is OK. Looked pretty bad. He looked like he was in quite some pain, and having to be carried off the court is normally not a good sign. Hopefully, though, it's just a strained knee, if I heard correctly, and it's not too serious. Hopefully he can recover in time for the Clippers game on Wednesday (3 days to rest).


Anyway, good game.

GO BULLS!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Who's foot in the lower left of the picture?
> 
> How could anyone be so close to Wade if they were clearing out that whole side for him?


If that guy is helping on Wade, why can we just barely see his foot in that picture? He should be putting pressure on the ball, no?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> If Ben Gordon gets traded, the entire bulls organization should be fired...
> 
> he's a MONSTERRR, it's a joy to watch him play



Yeah, for basically anything short of Lebron, Yao or Duncan, you basically just have to laugh at the other team at this point.

Ben's not to far from passing up Wade.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> They collapsed as soon as Wade got the ball.


No they didn't. Hinrich was on an island for the first half of the 4th quarter.

In fact, I distinctly remember yelling at the TV, because they didn't collapse fast enough on Wade.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I've had my fill of this idiotic conversation, in any event.

Good game by both Bulls guards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> If that guy is helping on Wade, why can we just barely see his foot in that picture? He should be putting pressure on the ball, no?


If you think having a guy standing there doesn't make it hard for Wade to pass or think about taking some sort of shot...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> That just proves you were too buzy typing your play by play to have been watching the game. That comment right there has totally un-done any arguement you may have made..
> 
> Thats got to be the worst observation on tonights game i've ever read tonight. Ridiculous.


I gotta agree. Anybody who saw that clearly wasn't watching the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

If having a second defender in the proximity of the ball constitutes double teaming then every team in the league double and triple teams on every single possession all season long.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> If having a second defender in the proximity of the ball constitutes double teaming then every team in the league double and triple teams on every single possession all season long.


Right

And they end up leaving someone uncovered, don't they?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Who's foot in the lower left of the picture?



you have officially _lost it_.

:shakingheadatdabullz:


not loving the whole let the other team back into it trend. 

need the mojo running for the west coast swing.

go bulls.

fix the damn smilies!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm not too worried about this road trip. Outside of the Suns its pretty meh. We should go about 5-2 on this one. So walking out 31-21 from it. Then we have Toronto, Charlotte, and Atlanta in a row, we should win all of those. So 32-21. So we need to go 18-11 in those final 29 games to be a 50 win team (and probably win the East).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I TRUELY hope we make that Deng/Gasol move. I love Deng to death but a Gasol/Gordon duo would truely be dominant.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Awesome block by Noc. He got dunked on by the thug, but he made up for it by blocking Zo's dunk attempt. Thabos block of Wrights dunk attempt was awesome also..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I TRUELY hope we make that Deng/Gasol move. I love Deng to death but a Gasol/Gordon duo would truely be dominant.


Yup. Paxson has to do it. 

Deng
Duhon
Brown
Knicks Pick

Nocioni might be a better fit since he can hit that three from the wing, while Deng can't, and Deng has to be within the three point line to score which might cramp up Gasol.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you have officially _lost it_.
> 
> :shakingheadatdabullz:
> 
> ...


I don't have control over fixing the smileys. Wish I did. Avatars are broken, too.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And for some reason the IMG in signature tag is off as well.



















I'm not getting what I paid for. My membership includes an avatar and a image signature, I have yet to receive any. You promise it, you have to deliver it. 

The new ownership seems full of fluff. We were promised bigger and better things. But now we have a bad design. Tons of ads. A scoreboard up top that doesn't work. A RSS feed of news at the top. No smilies. No avatars. No IMG signature which was promised in the change.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I have to check that block out by Noc vs Zo. That was pretty impressive


Thabo's block on Wade was better.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Smez86 said:


> I think we should compare Gordon and Hinrich some more even though they're teammates. You know, cause it is necessary and all.


One detects the unmistakable hallmarks of insecurity in making arguments in the interest of promoting one player by discrediting the accomplishments of others.

Gasol or no Gasol, Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are likely to be teammates for another decade. 
Wallace and Nocioni are likely to be playing with them for many years.
So there really isn't much point in making gratuitous comparisons. 
In the end they all should know that their individual success will be heavily influenced by how well they play together as a team, and by the team's success. 

The "right way" of thinking about things isn't boy scout BS, it's actually the right way.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> One detects the unmistakable hallmarks of insecurity in making arguments in the interest of promoting one player by discrediting the accomplishments of others.


Who should be the starting RB: Benson or Jones?
Who should be the starting QB: Montana or Young?

Lots of insecurity when it comes to sports.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Gordon and Hinrich both start.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Gordon and Hinrich both start.


Who'll have the better FG% at the end of the year: Hinrich or Crawford?
Who should be our starting PG: JWill or Crawford?
(Had those debates before on these boards).


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Who'll have the better FG% at the end of the year: Hinrich or Crawford?
> Who should be our starting PG: JWill or Crawford?
> (Had those debates before on these boards).


I know. And they invariably became pissing contests.

I just happen to think both of our starting guards are extremely important to our success. I also happen to truly enjoy having them both on our team (more than I ever enjoyed having JW or JC). 

I also don't think there's some sort of zero-sum game going on here where one Bull can only succeed at the expense of the other (which was _sort of_ true of the JW/JC arguments since Cartwright didn't play them together very much).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I know. And they invariably became pissing contests.
> 
> I just happen to think both of our starting guards are extremely important to our success. I also happen to truly enjoy having them both on our team (more than I ever enjoyed having JW or JC).
> 
> I also don't think there's some sort of zero-sum game going on here where one Bull can only succeed at the expense of the other (which was _sort of_ true of the JW/JC arguments since Cartwright didn't play them together very much).


I didn't go to Kansas, so I have no emotional ties to a certain player. I didn't go to UConn, either.
My beliefs are solely based upon what I see as the team's best interests.

Those interests are in having both Hinrich and Gordon as our starting guards (Why isn't Gordon a starter? is another of those debates all along), and that having games like tonight are a good thing.

The negatives of today's game were:
1) awful 3pt shooting
2) inability to get Deng really involved
3) turnovers in key situations (Duhon had 1, Hinrich about 3)
4) let a big lead slip away
5) PJ Brown
6) The good early ball movement went away as the game got on
7) Defense. We gave up 97 points to a team that doesn't have a lot of firepower beyond Wade. 97 points, and we outrebounded them 51-42, and shot 44 FTs to their 16. They got 95 FGA to our 76.

The positives were:
1) Hinrich's scoring from inside the arc
2) Thabo's block on Wade
3) Wallace played with good energy
4) Noc seems to be getting better at the 6th man role (a mistake, IMO, but whatever)
5) We own the defending champs, minus Shaq


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

:smileyscrewingaynrand:

I can't get the smileys to work?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> :smileyscrewingaynrand:
> 
> I can't get the smileys to work?


http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4434815&postcount=317


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Saying he had help _when he rarely did _seems to me to be an attempt to deflect well-deserved credit from him.
> 
> That, plus your clever work with the Kirk shooting/Skiles-with-head-in-hand pics, and your *gamethread tradition of juxtaposing every bad play Kirk is involved in with something good Gordon does as if they're not even on the same team.* I don't get it sometimes. He had a good game.



thanks for that rep, Vicious. tried to rep you back but need to spread some around etc. LOVE you. 

oh, and this is PRECISELY the reason i no longer fully participate in the game threads. would rather watch the game and read the thread later. it's no surprise the usual suspects cannot even begrudgingly acknowledge the positive contributions of anyone NOT named Ben Gordon. it's OBNOXIOUS and petty. 

oh, but when (kirk/nocioni/wallace/_________) stink, they're out in full force. and when ittybittyben makes a mistake it's never his fault!!

i like basketball cause it's a *team sport*. if i didn't i'd be watching golf.








i'll be back when they fix the avatars and the smilies. i need that damn llama.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> thanks for that rep, Vicious. tried to rep you back but need to spread some around etc. LOVE you.
> 
> oh, and this is PRECISELY the reason i no longer fully participate in the game threads. would rather watch the game and read the thread later. it's no surprise the usual suspects cannot even begrudgingly acknowledge the positive contributions of anyone NOT named Ben Gordon. it's OBNOXIOUS and petty.
> 
> ...


Ben Gordon had 34 points. But none of that mattered because Gordon was a ****ty defender, and couldn't guard his man, and wouldn't go help out Hinrich on Wade, so Wade started scoring. Gordon can't stay on his feet. He is just slipping around all over the place. He's never made a successful pass to a teamate either.

Kirk Hinrich was our savior last night! The best defensive performance in league history!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> OBNOXIOUS and petty.


Correct description of the recent game threads. What's up with that?

This team is good.

This team is on the upswing, with several players really starting to stand out on a league-wide basis.

This team is in an enviable position, relative to almost every other team in the league.

If the bus isn't good enough for you...Get off the d*** bus! 

Is it too much to ask for those who just KNOW they are right to humble themselves, step back, and let others enjoy the game?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> ... The negatives of today's game were:
> 1) awful 3pt shooting
> 2) inability to get Deng really involved
> 3) turnovers in key situations (Duhon had 1, Hinrich about 3)
> ...


I will add to negativity that Nocioni did embarrass us … by not smashing Posey while thug was in the air. This is a sign of weakness and everyone in the league knows that. 
I can guarantee that next time Posey or someone else from Heat will do exactly opposite with one of our youngsters again.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Kendall, is that you?

Gill mentioned the very same thing on the post-game show on Comcast last night. Said that was the perfect opportunity to send a message, and, by not doing it, it freed up Posey to feel at ease during the game.

I agree with you both (if you're not Kendall).


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Nocioni was recently suspended for an accidental elbow to Mikki Moore. If he took a cheap shot at Posey, the league would've hit him hard with another suspension. Probably multiple games.


----------

